# Power engineering vs instrumentation



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Try to get into substations or cable work... I love it!


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 17, 2013)

I think with your electrician ticket you may be able to challenge the first two years of the Instrumentation Apprenticeship and complete a dual ticket in two years.

Not sure how much of your current training would count towards Power Engineering.


----------



## halifax steamer (Jun 14, 2011)

Many plants are moving toward getting E&I tradesmen with both electrical and instrumentation tickets, either one compliments the other. Working in a plant as E or I you will usually be working dayshift in a maintenance roll. Power engineers are operators of boilers, turbines, generators and auxiliaries in the production of steam/power - usually a 24 hr operation working in 12 hr shifts. I spent 10 years as a power engineer and switched over to instrumentation a couple of years ago. I definitely would recommend going the instrumentation route, every day you can learn something new. Power Engineering you will be working shiftwork for the rest of your career and stuck sitting in front of a DCS panel for 12 hrs at a time.


----------

